# Missing feathers -- a fight, or medical disorder?



## GooseGirl (Jun 7, 2012)

Is there anything I can do for a feral who has two patches on his neck where feathers are missing and the skin looks rough and scaly? He's a regular visitor to me. His flock are all healthily feathered, he's the only one who has started to have these patches. He eats from my hand, is there something I can add to his feed that might help, if this is a medical condition and not just feathers being pulled out (in a fight or such). Any advice would be appreciated. He seems healthy and happy in all other respects.


----------

